
Dentists Are Seeing an Epidemic of Cracked Teeth. What’s Going On? - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/08/well/live/dentists-tooth-teeth-cracks-fractures-coronavirus-stress-grinding.html
======
ravedave5
Appears to be available here as well -
[http://health4everyday.com/2020/09/dentists-are-seeing-an-
ep...](http://health4everyday.com/2020/09/dentists-are-seeing-an-epidemic-of-
cracked-teeth-whats-going-on-the-new-york-times/)

This is timely information for me, I am having TMJ like issues and grinding my
teeth as well. Never thought about linking to my workstation setup.

------
mensetmanusman
Ha, my tooth cracked within 3 weeks of the pandemic.

It was because of taffy. Note to all: taffy is non-newtonian, so if you chew
hard, it gets really hard and can really leverage your teeth to fall apart.

~~~
recursivecaveat
Reminds me of when I was a child and my baby teeth were refusing to fall out.
I was referred to an oral surgeon who sent me home w/ orders to eat a 2 pound
bag of taffy before returning to see if the operation was still necessary.
That doc knew his stuff: taffy is no joke lol.

------
biolurker1
Stress

~~~
aaron695
But not stress about the coronavirus.

Stress from a change in routine and the lag in managing that. Ie. Buying a
proper home office.

